# Best conditioner for redwings copper rough and tough leather ?



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

I am wondering what would be a good product that would not significantly darken the leather, I want to maintain the copper tones. I have Venetian shoe cream that I was thinking of using but it has waxes in it which I'm not sure will mix will with this type leather. 


Let me know what you Think.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

If anyone is wondering, the best product is redwing leather cream. Its specifically formulated for redwings smooth and oil tan leathers. This conditioner contains neatsfoot oil and will not darken or change the appearance of the leather.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A (Jun 2, 2019)

I have tried the redwing leather cream as well. Great product. I've got a bit of a Redwing fetish and own Iron Rangers 8111s, 877 Moc toes and an elusive 2930 Ice Cutters in black. To simplify life I've gone to the Naturseal beeswax paste on the recommendation of the local Redwing store owner who I am friendly with. There was a darkening initially on both the 8111s and 877s but it both lightened back to their original colour within a month or so.


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

Redwing leather cream is good stuff; that said I tend to use mink oil for most of my leather as I generally find the non-uniform darkening to add character, in most cases.


----------



## Len Baird (Feb 27, 2020)

Saphir medaille d'or Renovateur is amazing stuff. Conditions, hydrates, smells good. I use it on anything leather. Watch straps, shoes, boots. Makes it feel and look great.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I've owned Redwings for decades and I can tell you from experience that if you do nothing at all to them in the way of leather conditioning they will last a very long time and still look great. The reason is the oil tanned leather Redwing has been using for decades is specifically formulated not to need much if anything in the way of conditioning as some other leathers need. In fact many fans of Redwings will tell you it's a good idea NOT to condition them as the leather will tend to get over saturated with conditioners and start to loose shape.

That being said it does not mean you can use and abuse them without expecting some deterioration. The best thing you can do is keep them clean and dry when you are not wearing them. This means using a decent horse hair brush often and rotating them so you are not wearing them every single day. Leaving dirt and even dust on leather will eventually mix with water when wearing them in wet conditions and the dirt can penetrate the pores of the leather and cause drying and cracking. Wearing them every day doesn't allow them to dry and they will rot from the inside out. If you must wear them every day, use shoe trees when you take them off. Waxing them periodically depending on how often you wear them is a good idea. If you want to retain the original color, use a neutral wax. Over time they will darken, but you can get the original color back with a saddle soap wash.

I like VSC and I use it on my CXL leather boots. If you must use a conditioner, it's probably your best bet for Redwings. Since it's an all-in-one product, you don't need to wax afterwards.


----------



## Da36da38 (Aug 17, 2020)

Look into Bickmore 4. That's what I use when I don't want to change the color of my Iron Rangers.


----------



## Birddog1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I've worn 1155s for decades. As commercial trucker I'm in mud, dirt or rain daily. Ill grease mine once or twice a year with mink oil or snow seal and get maybe 2 years out of mine. I've sent them back for resoling before, but for $80 more I can buy a new pair.


----------

